# Which is the best food for Gerbils?



## deadlyscorpion13 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

We acquired two gerbils (Holly and Molly) last week and I am wondering what is the best food to feed them on, at the moment they are on [email protected] food that came in the starter kit, and any fresh food that they could have a munch on.

Thanks


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

i use gerry gerbil food its not expensive and my gerbils thrive on it, as well as lots of fresh fruit and veg.


----------



## deadlyscorpion13 (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, I will have a look when I next go shopping, what fruit and veg do you give them.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

i just bought wagg for mine, £1.49 from wilko thought i wouldn't get any then decided to wilko was closed so went to asda and £1.79


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Gerri Gerbil is said to be the best complete food mix you can get for gerbils. I use it and it's fantastic! No sunflower seeds in it so you can just buy them separately and give them as treats. Great if your gerbil is a little podgy.


----------

